# Spawning brevis



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I haven't been able to find much consistent info regarding the amount of time I should expect between the brevis pairing, the 'disapearence' of the female into the shell, and apearance of fry.

About 15 days ago, an obvious pair formed in my tank of 8 young brevis. They are sharing a shell and keeping others away from the area (actually, there are a couple of brevis residing in shells a couple inches away and they are tolerated). I have barely seen the female for about 10 days now. When should I expect her to come out the fry, if she has them? Can they spawn this young?

Also, should I remove the other 6 brevis? I have heard both, that additional shellies will eat the fry. I have also heard that they will just stay away, that the parents will protect the fry.

Anyone with practical experience to share?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't know about brevis, but the multies i used to have don't eat other's fries. i don't know when will she come out, but the fries is going to be free swimming once they are out. i guess bbs should their first food. sorry i don't really know, i never keep and breed brevis.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Shellies dont eat fry unless there is a need for space due to an upcoming spawn hatching.

It may take them a few times to get the spawning right.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most shellie fry can take flake, but they grow fast on BBS and microworms.


----------

